# Thor and Zeus



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi I am Raj from India. 
And these are my tiels Thor and Zeus.

My camera has gone mad and is producing images with horizontal lines on them. I am planning on getting a new camera soon. Please try to ignore the ugly lines in the following images. 

Thor:


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

Zeus: (I feel he is still a baby who has been force weaned  )











Thor and Zeus together  :











Please do let me know what you think. 
Though I have reared various kinds of birds in the last 12 years, I am new to tiels. All suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, cute little lutinos! They're both very handsome and the names suit them perfectly... Well, and the names are adorable! How can you even tell them apart?, hahaha


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

rainfeather,
I just saw the picture of your lutino. She is so cute 
I named them Thor and Zeus because Thor has this huge crest and he being an inquisitive baby he always keeps his crest high, and it seems like a crown to me.  
Also, Thor is very aggressive and never allows me to touch him. All this made me think of Thor as a name for him. Zeus on the other hand is a little more princely, soft hearted  and looks very royal to me. He is the soft-hearted , almighty king, who takes care of his people and wears a small crown (read crest ). That's how he got his name.

I can tell them apart by their crests! As I said, Thor has a huge crest while Zeus has a teeny-tiny crest. Also, Zeus has brighter orange cheeks than Thor.


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you sunnysmom. I will soon get a better camera and try to load some better quality pictures of these beauties


----------



## andrabhi (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you lperry82


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. Both of your tiels are very handsome.

I do have a guestion though, about the cage. Is it home-made and is the cage wire bare galvanized, and unpainted? If galvanized it could be a potential health risk, because tiels use their beak to climb up the cage sides, and galvanized wire contains zinc, which can create a zinc poisoning to the bird. NOTE: if the wire is galvanized there is an easy remedy to protect the health of your tiels.

If the cage bars are other metal beside zinc, there should not be a problem.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Zeus and Thor are adorable


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful birds


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very handsome guys!


----------

